# Lackprobleme Uncle Jimbo 2016



## werk77 (19. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin seit 5 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Uncle Jimbo´s.
Über das Fahrrad ansich kann ich mich nicht beschweren,im Gegenteil.
Es ist eine schönes Bike,was sich auch sehr gut fahren lässt.
Jetzt aber das Problem: Ich habe mir erlaub das Bike mit Lackschutzfolie der Marke 3M zubekleben.
Beim bekleben musste ich aber leider mit Erschrecken feststellen,das sich der Lack löste.
Da die Folie etwas Dicker ist,musste sie leicht erwärmt werden.
*Jetzt die Frage,wer kennt das Problem?*
Ich habe sofort eine E-Mail an die Technik von Rose gesendet,wo ich aber leider keine für diesen Sachverhalt gute Antwort erhalten habe.
Sondern wurden ehr Ausflüchte Gesucht,wie das man normalerweise das Oberrohr nicht beklebt oder Sie Ihre eigene Folie haben.
*Darüber bin ich etwas enttäuscht,das man dann so auf die Probleme der Kunden eingeht.*


----------



## underdog (22. April 2016)

custom88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit 5 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Uncle Jimbo´s.
> Über das Fahrrad ansich kann ich mich nicht beschweren,im Gegenteil.
> ...



Hast du den Aufkleber erwärmt als er schon auf dem Rahmen klebte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werk77 (25. April 2016)

Hallo,nein das habe ich nicht.
Ich habe es erst erwärmt wenn es um Formen ging,da war er noch nicht mit dem Rahmen verbunden.

Kenne das Problem nur halt nicht,da ich nicht zum erstenmal Fahrzeuge beklebe.


----------



## JohnnyRider (12. Mai 2016)

Fotos? Um das Ausmaß des Schadens zu sehen
Ich habe des 2015er, allerdings in raw und daher nur dünner Klarlack, und habe es auch mit 3M Folie beklebt. An den Rundungen habe ich die Folie auch mit einem normalen Haarfön erwärmt, auch als die Folie schon auf dem Lack war. Bei mir gab es keine Probleme.

Meine Empfehlung einfach nochmal per Telefon bei einem anderen Mitarbeiter versuchen. Da gibt es natürlich Schwankungen was die Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz angeht.


----------

